# Laptops



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi me again, can I get a dongle for my laptop like we have here in UK on a pay as you go or can I have a wireless connection like AOL monthly. I use my laptop alot as so do my children

Thanks Cherie x:clap2:


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

Cherie said:


> Hi me again, can I get a dongle for my laptop like we have here in UK on a pay as you go or can I have a wireless connection like AOL monthly. I use my laptop alot as so do my children
> 
> Thanks Cherie x:clap2:


You can i'm looking in to it at the moment with cytavoda have a look at there web site.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Anybody had any luck yet with conection and what the best one is 

Thanks Cherie


----------

